

The Last of the Neanderthals: Eurasia was theirs alone for 200,000 years. - fiaz
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2008/10/neanderthals/hall-text

======
biohacker42
There's one thing that keeps bugging me about every depiction of a
Neanderthal.

The thing started bugging me after I had been watching a Neanderthal special
on TV, for almost an hour it went on and on about how cold adapted they were.

A huge list of cold adaptations due to 200,000 years of living in an ice aged
Europe.

Then modern man comes on the scene, fresh out of Africa. And what do you know,
the newly arrived African is snow white and blue eyed, facing a brown haired,
brown eyed, Neanderthal.

That's when the light bulb went on over my European blue eyed head, this is
bullshit.

The Neanderthal in the linked article has brownish red heir and brownish green
eyes, and so is the by far the fairest depiction I've ever seen.

